# Who (if anyone) will you be rooting for in the champions league final???



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

i know this will get up some folks noses, but as a die hard liverpool fan i shall be supporting barcelona (also i have family over there cos my mums step dads side of the family were spanish and he is the only grandad i have know from that side of the family).

SORRY FOLKS SHOULD BE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## katie (May 20, 2009)

umm what's that??


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

katie said:


> umm what's that??



lol only the greatest football match on the face of this earth!!!! (well it is when man united dont play in it) hehehehe


----------



## Caroline (May 20, 2009)

Probably wont even watch it.  The best team on the day is gonna win, so good luck to everyone


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i know this will get up some folks noses, but as a die hard liverpool fan i shall be supporting barcelona (also i have family over there cos my mums step dads side of the family were spanish and he is the only grandad i have know from that side of the family).
> 
> SORRY FOLKS SHOULD BE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE!!!!!!!! LOL



Ha ha.... you joker... none they are all a bunch of pussys


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

as a lifelong utd fan, i will of course be rooting for the mighty reds...having caught the liverpool fc with the league, yes 18 titles and thats a FACT rafa....we can now concentrate on the european titles...

whether you hate utd or love them, no one can deny that they have been by far the greatest english team for 20 years now...credit should be given to them as they havent bought the league like chelski have managed to do in previous years...the money they have generated has been through years of hard graft...man city, please take note.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> as a lifelong utd fan, i will of course be rooting for the mighty reds...having caught the liverpool fc with the league, yes 18 titles and thats a FACT rafa....we can now concentrate on the european titles...
> 
> whether you hate utd or love them, no one can deny that they have been by far the greatest english team for 20 years now...credit should be given to them as they havent bought the league like chelski have managed to do in previous years...the money they have generated has been through years of hard graft...man city, please take note.



agreed they have been a good side in the last 20 years, but also dont forget they havent had it all their own way. now as for europe i do believe it will be a long time before united win another champions league title. not saying this as an lfc fan, but as a football fan. for some reason they just dont seem to be able to hold a game in europe. last year was really another premiership game, this year they take on probably the best all round team in the world.


----------



## Hazel (May 20, 2009)

and for all the Scots out there

Rangers for the Cup and the League

Sorry Mike

Hazel


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Hazel said:


> and for all the Scots out there
> 
> Rangers for the Cup and the League
> 
> ...



lol no problems hazel. forgot they play a kind of football north of the border (only kidding) lol.

well i dont have a team that side so maybe i will be happy for rangers to. maybe i think celtic will do it too lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> agreed they have been a good side in the last 20 years, but also dont forget they havent had it all their own way. now as for europe i do believe it will be a long time before united win another champions league title. not saying this as an lfc fan, but as a football fan. for some reason they just dont seem to be able to hold a game in europe. last year was really another premiership game, this year they take on probably the best all round team in the world.



i dont agree with that mate because utd havent been beaten in europe for two years and hold the record for most wins in a row....i dont know how anyone can say they arent good in europe with two back to back final appearances?????

anyway, utd for the cup but i fear after last seasons sneaky win, it will be barcas!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i dont agree with that mate because utd havent been beaten in europe for two years and hold the record for most wins in a row....i dont know how anyone can say they arent good in europe with two back to back final appearances?????
> 
> anyway, utd for the cup but i fear after last seasons sneaky win, it will be barcas!



they aint been beat cos they seem to get a good rout through. not in any way implying they get favouritism as i know they dont. just seem to get lucky with the teams they draw. i agree it is barca's to lose simply as they have probably the best team in the world and i dont know if united will be able to handle it.


----------



## Einstein (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i know this will get up some folks noses, but as a die hard liverpool fan i shall be supporting barcelona (also i have family over there cos my mums step dads side of the family were spanish and he is the only grandad i have know from that side of the family).
> 
> SORRY FOLKS SHOULD BE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE!!!!!!!! LOL


 
No one....

Football started over 200 years ago with two teams of blokes kicking a pigs bladder around a field, to the current day where they now [unfortunately] kick the entire policeman.

Think it sums my opinion of football up  Give me rugby any day.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> they aint been beat cos they seem to get a good rout through. not in any way implying they get favouritism as i know they dont. just seem to get lucky with the teams they draw. i agree it is barca's to lose simply as they have probably the best team in the world and i dont know if united will be able to handle it.



dont forget we beat barca last year and to be honest, we deserved it, played alot better than they did over the two legs...i think its too close to call to be honest, just depends which team performs on the night...united should have finished chelsea off last year and were lucky to win on penalties, so this year, they have to take their chances...personally i think we will miss darren fletcher, something i wouldnt have said 18 months ago.


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2009)

I'm not a follower of football particularly, but when I was little I liked Man Utd, with players like Georgie Best, Bobby Charlton, Denis Law etc. Then I liked Chelsea in the '70s - Peter Osgood, Charlie Cooke, Peter Bonetti. Nowadays I like Liverpool - I'm always totally impressed by Steven Gerrard, so I would have preferred to see them. I think I'd like the English team to win, maybe just through patriotism and because they are Northerners, but from the wrong side of the Pennines!

p.s. I corrected the heading Mike


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm not a follower of football particularly, but when I was little I liked Man Utd, with players like Georgie Best, Bobby Charlton, Denis Law etc. Then I liked Chelsea in the '70s - Peter Osgood, Charlie Cooke, Peter Bonetti. Nowadays I like Liverpool - I'm always totally impressed by Steven Gerrard, so I would have preferred to see them. I think I'd like the English team to win, maybe just through patriotism and because they are Northerners, but from the wrong side of the Pennines!
> 
> p.s. I corrected the heading Mike



lol ta northerner.


----------



## sofaraway (May 20, 2009)

I'm really not sure yet. If it was any other British team there would be no doubt that I would be supporting them. I'm looking forward to the game though, should be a good one


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I'm really not sure yet. If it was any other British team there would be no doubt that I would be supporting them. I'm looking forward to the game though, should be a good one



see i would be the same really. but as its united and i have family who live and breath barca i will be supporting them this year. not to sure if it will be great match as they sometimes have a thing for going flat when 2 decent sides go together.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

ill get mi coat...i know when im out numbered......


----------



## Steff (May 20, 2009)

barca for me as some ones who OH is life long arsenal fan , my life would be cut short it i supported the other lot


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

im starting to really hate this forum !


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> im starting to really hate this forum !



lol dont go hehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol dont go hehehehe



eheh...nah, iwouldnt, too many nice people on here..even if you are all man utd haters!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (May 20, 2009)

lol @ hate forum


----------



## Donald (May 20, 2009)

I like this forum too and I do not know about the rest of you but I just hate football says me ducking.


----------



## Steff (May 20, 2009)

Donald said:


> I like this forum too and I do not know about the rest of you but I just hate football says me ducking.



LOL donald many do dont worry


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

steff09 said:


> LOL donald many do dont worry




as the great bill shankly said...football is not a matter of life and death...its more important than that.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 20, 2009)

Einstein said:


> No one....
> 
> Football started over 200 years ago with two teams of blokes kicking a pigs bladder around a field, to the current day where they now [unfortunately] kick the entire policeman.
> 
> Think it sums my opinion of football up  Give me rugby any day.



Yes rugby is better without  a doubt


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes rugby is better without  a doubt




dont even get me started on egg chuckers!!!!!!


----------



## Einstein (May 20, 2009)

Donald said:


> I like this forum too and I do not know about the rest of you but I just hate football says me ducking.


 

You are far from alone in your opinion Donald! Well there are at least two of us


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 20, 2009)

Einstein said:


> You are far from alone in your opinion Donald! Well there are at least two of us



Hey three of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Einstein (May 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey three of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Sorry, IA, didn't see you there - welcome on board. 

Glad you prefer men with odd shaped balls!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

lol i dont mind rugby. seen a lot of league games in the past but i do have to say (as a guy who has a box at anfield) that football is totally my number one sport to watch hehehe


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i dont mind rugby. seen a lot of league games in the past but i do have to say (as a guy who has a box at anfield) that football is totally my number one sport to watch hehehe



can i come with you uncle mikey


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 20, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Sorry, IA, didn't see you there - welcome on board.
> 
> Glad you prefer men with odd shaped balls!



Ha ha yes you got me on that one Einstein  Men being the opperative word!


----------



## Einstein (May 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha yes you got me on that one Einstein  Men being the opperative word!


 

Now, now IA you know what such thoughts do to you!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 20, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Now, now IA you know what such thoughts do to you!



Well... snigger snigger... I dont know what you mean 

You must be confusing me with someone else me thinks?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> can i come with you uncle mikey



hahaha as long as you have an lfc top on!!!!!


----------



## MarcLister (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> as a lifelong utd fan, i will of course be rooting for the mighty reds...having caught the liverpool fc with the league, yes 18 titles and thats a FACT rafa....we can now concentrate on the european titles...
> 
> whether you hate utd or love them, no one can deny that they have been by far the greatest english team for 20 years now...credit should be given to them as they havent bought the league like chelski have managed to do in previous years...the money they have generated has been through years of hard graft...man city, please take note.


Good lad. 

Utd fan here.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahaha as long as you have an lfc top on!!!!!



i dont mind, i just love football 


second thoughts..just cant do that sorry! lol..but willing to put on curly black wig and moustache and keep saying "Calm down, calm down" every 15 mins....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i dont mind, i just love football
> 
> 
> second thoughts..just cant do that sorry! lol..but willing to put on curly black wig and moustache and keep saying "Calm down, calm down" every 15 mins....



hardy har har har!!!!!! i dont think you would get out the ground with your life!!!! come to think of it you may not get out the pub i go into first off!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## bev (May 20, 2009)

Alex says there is only 1 football team in the whole world -

LIVERPOOL LIVERPOOL LIVERPOOL...............

Up the reds! Alex


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> Good lad.
> 
> Utd fan here.



hoorahhhh  marc


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

bev said:


> Alex says there is only 1 football team in the whole world -
> 
> LIVERPOOL LIVERPOOL LIVERPOOL...............
> 
> Up the reds! Alex



hahahahahaha good one alex!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hardy har har har!!!!!! i dont think you would get out the ground with your life!!!! come to think of it you may not get out the pub i go into first off!!!!!! hehehehehe




would this public house serve me pimms? it sounds delightful! x


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> would this public house serve me pimms? it sounds delightful! x



hahahahahaha pimms!!!!!!! we dont have that up here philly mate. its either a pint or a short lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha pimms!!!!!!! we dont have that up here philly mate. its either a pint or a short lol



oh dear, bang does asking for a nice 1996 medoc then? shame..shame...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> oh dear, bang does asking for a nice 1996 medoc then? shame..shame...



lol yup i wouldnt ask for anything other than a stella or a guinness really hehehehe


----------

